# قناة الملكوت علي النيل سات



## pop201 (14 أغسطس 2009)

*معظمنا عرف ان في سابقة لم تحدث في مصر والعالم العربي بظهور قناة مسيحية علي النيل سات وهي الحياة ولكنها لم تستمر الا ايام قليلة ثم حدث هجوم علي مقر القناة وفريق العمل بها وتم تدمير مقرها الجديد بفرنسا وانقطعت فورآ القناة بالفعل.. ولكن اليوم تم اضافة قناة الملكوت الوعظية مكانها وعلي نفس التردد ونشكر الرب علي ان يكون هناك قناة مسيحية علي النيل سات وتردده 11355 ونصلي للرب لكي تستمر هذة القناة ايضآ والرب يحفظ اولاده في كل مكان ... ملحوظة قمر النيل سات هو قمر مشترك في اتفاقية بين مصر وفرنسا نتيجة التعاون المشترك بينهم وايضا هو قمر فرنسي الصنع ولفرنسا الحق في الاشتراك في البث بموجب الاتفاقية بينها وبين مصر . *​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2009)

*ولكن اليوم تم اضافة قناة الملكوت الوعظية مكانها وعلي نفس

*
مسيحنا اله حي يا بوب

واكيد هو يعرف كيف يحمي

وساءل التبشير لانه هو

نفسه  قال لنا اذهبوا وبشروا


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أغسطس 2009)

*



ولكن اليوم تم اضافة قناة الملكوت الوعظية مكانها وعلي نفس التردد ونشكر الرب علي ان يكون هناك قناة مسيحية علي النيل سات وتردده 11355 ونصلي للرب لكي تستمر هذة القناة ايضآ والرب يحفظ اولاده في كل مكان ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها 
ميررررسى ليك يا اندرو على الخبر وتردد القناه 
*​*



*


----------



## zezza (14 أغسطس 2009)

ايوة فعلا نزلت من تلت ايام مكان تررد قناة الحياة 
ربنا يجعلها سبب بركة و عقبال باقى القنوات 
شكرا يا بوب


----------



## veronika (14 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسي اوي على الخبر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (14 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا موجود*
**​


----------



## pop201 (15 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسي ليكم والرب يفتح ولا احد يغلق*


----------



## monmooon (15 أغسطس 2009)

*شكراً كتييييييييييييييييييييييير علي الخبر الجميل 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## حابي (15 أغسطس 2009)

خير خبر سمعت به


----------



## ممدوح جلاب (15 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا موجود​


----------



## girgis2 (15 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرااا ليك عالخبر المعزي ده*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

